# p250 holster



## uspanhead5 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi all I just got my p250 subcompact and can't find a holster. Does anybody know where I can get one. I need the new style with square pic rail.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

DeSantis ...Optics Planet...online........JJ


----------



## imaoldfart (Mar 26, 2012)

You're going to have a little bit of a problem if you're looking for a holster that is molded to fit that frame. The Sub-compact has a rounded trigger guard, while its bigger brothers have a squared off trigger guard. There seems to be quite a few holster makers making holster for the Full and Compact models, as they share the same frame configuration....specifically, the squared off trigger guard. You'll have to send a few emails or make a few phone calls if you're wanting a molded holster for the P250 sub-compact....I'm sure someone might make one, but I haven't run across any yet. There is another option for you though. It seems as quite a few people that wanted the rail on a sub-compact simply used a compact frame/grip assembly, fitted the sub-compact slide/barrel assembly to the compact frame, marked the end of the frame where it needed to be cut off to match the sub-compact slide and whacked it off....then carefully do a little sanding with various grits of sandpaper, working up to 1500 or 2000 grit and you've got a sub-compact gun with an extended grip (yippeeee) that actually fits your hand. And the best part is you now have a sub-compact with a rail and a squared off trigger guard that will fit into a compact or full molded holster. This is what Sig should have done...IMO. However, the rounded trigger guard does look nice...it just turns it into a red-headed step-child.

Lastly, if you're only looking for a generic, non-molded holster, you really shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Sandibeach (Apr 30, 2012)

I looked at a couple of Don Hume holsters, but they said it would take 4 months to get one....so I called Sig and they have nice leather ones in stock. You might want to call them, because I had the same problem, even worse...I'm left handed.
Good luck,
Sandibeach


----------

